# How good is Nektar Impact LX61+?



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2017)

How good is Nektar Impact LX61+? i thinking i want something knobs what i can use saddly most cheaap stuff like moxf6 sounds are nice but keys are not. i saddly still want machine with sounds like backup (i want compose etc without computer) and if i go live someday. i feel is gap in product range there is mof6/fa06 type stuff and kronos type stuff but nothing i beetween i mean good synth engine with excelent knobs and keys in 2000euros. synth engine means also romplrer side.


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 5, 2017)

I have it, but kind of regret it. The action is VERY light, to the point of making it difficult to control velocities. And the key action is very noisy. That said, the knobs and faders are nice, and the control surface functions work very well.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> I have it, but kind of regret it. The action is VERY light, to the point of making it difficult to control velocities. And the key action is very noisy. That said, the knobs and faders are nice, and the control surface functions work very well.


Good know is hard found perfect tool i feel my Yamaha S30 slowly going old. and i simply dont want use it sounds anything even testing my ideas even less use any use. but luckily only part which dont work perfectly now is one its knobs which is harder now put some value. and is also dont work well contorlling soft synth knobs. i maybe try found something else. Saddly some Rolands if i want change some things i understand i need older OS X or Windows system either what i have. In this thread some can tell good controller keybroads or these FA06/MOXF6/Krome feelings.


----------



## Iskra (Aug 5, 2017)

I don'the fully understand if you have a Moxf or not, if not, that would be a good addition plus some cheap control surface for faders. But I can tell you confidently that the key bed of your S30 is much better that those of nektar, without a doubt. Adding the nektar for its faders to your s30 would be a good option too. 
If you're on a budget but like the mox sounds, you can get an Mx. Same sound engine of old motif and mox but cheaper product.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2017)

i have no room for both my keybroad stand has room synths what i keep (bass station 2 and blofeld module and somedthing small) and masterkeybroad and currently akai miniak what i dont know keep or not becouse is so hard edit. and good know this keybed thing what means i maybe try get something much more pricey even needs years get. ps. i like all these budget romplers (i know roland is also supernatural technology) own ways. like in youtube i dont heared single nice pad form fa-06 but same for i dont hear in kronos or any korg piano what i really like. in korg only poor sounding thing in youtube seems piano. saddly is one most important. and i prerfer yamaha mod wheel/pitch bend combination.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2017)

I own now yamaha s30 but thinked moxf6 to replace it. but seems is better look something pricey.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 5, 2017)

I have the LX88 and don't like it. Like @thesteelydane said, the action is very light and velocities are difficult to control. I got it because I needed the thinnest keyboard possible to go under my desk (and couldn't afford a Doepfer). It's impossible to play piano on it. I just use it for basic midi entry and then use another keyboard for any sort of piano playing.

I'd recommend one of the Studio Logic ones.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 5, 2017)

http://www.m-audio.com/products/view/axiom-49 I picked this Axiom 49 up on ebay a short while ago for under a £100.00 it is a dated controller but you will find the latest controllers cant do much better than this, the key action is very good, the control unit is very in depth and m audio still has drivers and updates for this.

http://www.m-audio.com/products/browse/category/keyboards-and-controllers

check out the M audio controller range, then go for a used one if you don't mind to have a used controller. the user of the one I purchased kept it in mint condition there was not a scratch on it or any of the keys. so you can get some good bargains of hardware if you don't mind used gear.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 5, 2017)

LX 61: I had one for a while (before I broke it.)
Suprised to hear other comments on the velocity. I've used a fair few cheap midi controllers and I found the velocity sensitivity on the Nektar to be excellent, providing the "soft" or "linear" curves were used.
Really easy to play soft passages. Perhaps because I wasn't so much "over the keyed" but playing outstretched. But yes, the keys are pretty light and springy. Faders and knobs are solid though.

It's a good bargain for the price. You get what you pay for etc.


----------



## premjj (Sep 5, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I have the LX88 and don't like it. Like @thesteelydane said, the action is very light and velocities are difficult to control. I got it because I needed the thinnest keyboard possible to go under my desk (and couldn't afford a Doepfer). It's impossible to play piano on it. I just use it for basic midi entry and then use another keyboard for any sort of piano playing.
> 
> I'd recommend one of the Studio Logic ones.



I also picked up the LX88+ this week and am struggling with the velocity curves. None of the options provided (7 in all) are working for my piano playing. Wondering if there is a way of changing that or will it need to be returned.

In case of the latter though I would be back to square one with needing a good midi keyboard with velocity curves/feel that actually aid your playing. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 5, 2018)

premjj said:


> I also picked up the LX88+ this week and am struggling with the velocity curves. None of the options provided (7 in all) are working for my piano playing. Wondering if there is a way of changing that or will it need to be returned.
> 
> In case of the latter though I would be back to square one with needing a good midi keyboard with velocity curves/feel that actually aid your playing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you're looking to play piano on it, return it. I'm not sure what other options are available that would work better.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 5, 2018)

premjj said:


> I also picked up the LX88+ this week and am struggling with the velocity curves. None of the options provided (7 in all) are working for my piano playing. Wondering if there is a way of changing that or will it need to be returned.
> 
> In case of the latter though I would be back to square one with needing a good midi keyboard with velocity curves/feel that actually aid your playing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


My only suggestion would be to set the keyboard to "linear" velocity and then tweak the velocity curves on your favourite VIs. If you're a logic user, you can set up a custom velocity map in the environment to apply project wide.

Strange. I had the LX61+ and the velocity response on that was one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## premjj (Sep 6, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> tweak the velocity curves on your favourite VIs.



No idea how to do this or where to start looking. Would Cubase allow a project wide custom curve?


----------



## premjj (Sep 6, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If you're looking to play piano on it, return it. I'm not sure what other options are available that would work better.



Am on a deadline so need a midi controller immediately. Am worried that even if I return the LX88 I wouldn't know what to choose as an immediate replacement.


----------



## JaikumarS (Sep 6, 2018)

M-Audio Keystaion 49. Had bad experience with Nektar LX61.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 6, 2018)

i use a nektar lx61 and quite like it. it doesnt feel cheap and works for me better than the m-audio axiom i had before.


----------



## premjj (Sep 6, 2018)

JaikumarS said:


> M-Audio Keystaion 49. Had bad experience with Nektar LX61.



What about the LX61? Do share more details. There appear to be a lot of happy users on this forum. 

Wasn't sure of the keystation range since it seems to be the entry level models by M audio. Maybe the Oxygen series would have better build quality/features. There also appears be a new range called "Code" now.


----------



## premjj (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> i use a nektar lx61 and quite like it. it doesnt feel cheap and works for me better than the m-audio axiom i had before.



Thanks. If the velocity curves on the LX61 are anything similar to the LX88+ then it'll be back to square one.

I don't think axiom series is in production anymore. Not listed on the M Audio site. 

Edit: Axiom series is listed under legacy products.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 6, 2018)

premjj said:


> Thanks. If the velocity curves on the LX61 are anything similar to the LX88+ then it'll be back to square one.
> 
> I don't think axiom series is in production anymore. Not listed on the M Audio site.
> 
> Edit: Axiom series is listed under legacy products.



it has the same curves if i remember right. i have to agree that you have to play real hard on some of that presets if you want to hit 127 velocity, but in general iam really fine with it. i guess iam using Curve 3 (cant check right now).

well, id buy this online and if you dont like it you can just return it or maybe try out different master keyboard in a local store near you? whats good for someone might be bad for others sometimes


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 6, 2018)

premjj said:


> No idea how to do this or where to start looking. Would Cubase allow a project wide custom curve?


Sorry, no idea about Cubase. 

M Audio recently introduced the Mk3 Keystation models. No new 88 version though.


----------



## Henu (Sep 10, 2018)

JaikumarS said:


> M-Audio Keystaion 49. Had bad experience with Nektar LX61.



I used Keystation 49 for ten years until I realized I need way more controllers what it provides. Then I bought LX61 a couple of years ago and have been very happy with it. I'd recommend it in a heartbeat!
I'm originally a piano player, but have played mostly synths for the last 20+ years so I don't mind the synth-like wobbliness at all. In fact, I have grown so accustomed to that sort of touch during the years that I hate anything weighted with a passion, haha!


----------



## JaikumarS (Sep 15, 2018)

Henu said:


> I used Keystation 49 for ten years until I realized I need way more controllers what it provides. Then I bought LX61 a couple of years ago and have been very happy with it. I'd recommend it in a heartbeat!
> I'm originally a piano player, but have played mostly synths for the last 20+ years so I don't mind the synth-like wobbliness at all. In fact, I have grown so accustomed to that sort of touch during the years that I hate anything weighted with a passion, haha!


Great!!!


----------

